# Barbara Schöneberger ist zum zweiten Mal Mutter



## Claudia (13 Jan. 2013)

*Barbara Schöneberger zum zweiten Mal Mutter!*

_Familiennachwuchs im Hause Schöneberger!_

Die blonde TV-Moderatorin ist zum zweiten Mal Mutter geworden – es ist ein Mädchen.
*Sprecherin Claudia von Spreckelsen gegenüber *„*BILD am Sonntag*“*: „Schönebergers Tochter ist vergangen Freitag zur Welt gekommen. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf.“*

Bereits Ende Dezember wurde spekuliert, ob die hochschwangere Barbara Schöneberger (38) ein Christkind erwartet. Am 21. Dezember checkte die Entertainerin mit einer großen Tragetasche im „Martin-Luther-Krankenhaus“ in Berlin-Grunewald ein, das für seine „individuelle und familienorientierte Geburtshilfe“ einen guten Ruf über die Stadtgrenzen hinaus genießt.

Am Samstag hat Barbara Schöneberger das Krankenhaus verlassen, welchen Namen die Kleine trägt ist bisher nicht bekannt. 

*Ihre Privatsphäre ist ihr heilig!*
Die hübsche TV-Moderatorin ist seit 2009 verheiratet. Den vollständigen Namen ihres Ehemannes hält sie geheim. Auch ihren Sohn, der im Juni 2010 zur Welt kam, hält Barbara Schöneberger aus der Öffentlichkeit fern.

Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Jan. 2013)

Na verhungern wird die Kleine jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2013)

Glückwunsch


----------



## charismatic (17 Jan. 2013)

Na da wünsch ich ihr viel Glück.
Ich mag Barbara Schöneberger sehr gernhe und hoff sie dann auch bald wieder im Fernsehen zu sehen.


----------



## Marco2 (17 Jan. 2013)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------

